# restaurant grout cleaning



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a effective way to clean the grout in a restaurant (large build up of grease and dirt) cleaners, or chemicals (maybe napon)

I have a cold water pressure washer, and I know that a hot one would work well but I don't want to buy one at this time.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Rent one...or try bleach


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

CloroX abrasive... scratch hard & spray on.. etc.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

I would sub it out to a carpet cleaner that also does tile cleaning or a PW company with a reclaim system.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Power washers will ruin the grout and take it out completely in some cases.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Bud Cline said:


> Power washers will ruin the grout and take it out completely in some cases.


I guess it would in the hands of the inexperienced. Hot water and a surface cleaner with reclaim does just fine at 900 PSI or less.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

TSP (Tri-sodium phosphate). Best damn greasecutter around. Use it with a scrub brush, and wet vac, and then mop with clean hot water.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Steam clean it...

http://www.save-now.com/grout/GROUT-SERVICES/POWER-CLEANING.htm


----------



## Michigan Exhaust (Dec 29, 2005)

How much of this tile are you cleaning?

Under the sinks, near grease traps, and around the cooking line?

Or are you just doing the main paths of grout and tile?


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm doing about 600sq/ft.

Theres a lot of tile replacement and re-grouting also. I thought I would do that work 1st (their getting water in the basement) the after it cures I thought I would use some heavy duty degreasers and a side by side scrubber (brush) rinse and vac.

Several people have mentioned TSP but wont this leave the floors cloudy?


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Not if you hit it with clear water and a brush afterward and suck it up wiht a wet vac.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

rservices said:


> I'm doing about 600sq/ft.
> 
> Theres a lot of tile replacement and re-grouting also.


Just curious how are you dealing with the greasy substrate under the loose kitchen tile? We have found that a diamond cup blade on the grinder works very well. A box is set over the individual tile with a shop vac hose inside to controll dust.

There was alsways so much grease down in the pores of the concrete that removing the top mil. was the only way to get a good bond and make our repairs last. I'm always looking for better ways of dealing with filthy kitchen repair work.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> I guess it would in the hands of the inexperienced. Hot water and a surface cleaner with reclaim does just fine *at 900 PSI or less.*


So then......what you are saying is that our local KFC shouldn't be using that 3500psi machine they use for cleaning their floors on a daily basis???

H-m-m-m-m-m! Imagine that?

That's' OK...regrouting is fun!:clap:


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Bud Cline said:


> So then......what you are saying is that our local KFC shouldn't be using that 3500psi machine they use for cleaning their floors on a daily basis???
> 
> H-m-m-m-m-m! Imagine that?
> 
> That's' OK...regrouting is fun!:clap:


I love it when the Flunkies bring out their big - bad electric 3,500psi 2.5 gpm cold water machine :clap: That means along with grout replacement it wont be long at all until we are replacing base cove, lower drywall and FRP board, and usualy some peeling paint as well. 

We have a love/ hate relationship with the Flunkies because they sure keep us busy :laughing:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Bill_Vincent said:


> TSP (Tri-sodium phosphate). Best damn greasecutter around. Use it with a scrub brush, and wet vac, and then mop with clean hot water.


TSP is the chit!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

Jesse Kirchhoff said:


> Just curious how are you dealing with the greasy substrate under the loose kitchen tile? We have found that a diamond cup blade on the grinder works very well. A box is set over the individual tile with a shop vac hose inside to controll dust.


WHy go thru all that with the box, when they make grinders already set of for just what you're doing? This is the one I have, but they also have 4 and 5" machines:


----------



## rservices (Aug 3, 2005)

I use the same surface grinder when needed, with a little water on the floor there is no dust problems. Also in the restaurants they have specific chemicals for food grease they work very well.

I deal with a lot of grease issues, I've had floors with a handful of loose or cracked tile that end up being 6 to 10 sq/ft of tile replacement because the grease has replaced the mortar.

I never know when I bid a job just how much tile they will lose, you tap on the tiles and they seam fine. usually the grout is the only thing holding the floor in place. When I bid on the work I make sure they sign off on complete replacement of anything I find. I also leave them the greasy tiles so they cant say I just padded the bill.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Bill_Vincent said:


> WHy go thru all that with the box, when they make grinders already set of for just what you're doing? This is the one I have, but they also have 4 and 5" machines:


I have never seen that particular grinder before - is it a Milwaukee? I looked at some Fein vacuum grinders online but could not justify the $400 price tag when I have my $80 Dewalt tuckpointing grinder just laying around.


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

The grinder itself is a a Bosch. The attachment was separate. I'll get the name and post it tomorrow.



> Also in the restaurants they have specific chemicals for food grease they work very well.


TSP.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

Bill_Vincent said:


> The grinder itself is a a Bosch. The attachment was separate. I'll get the name and post it tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> TSP.


Thank you Bill I really appreciate that.


----------

